# Windows 10 won't sleep



## dlsdls (Nov 7, 2015)

after upgrading to Windows 10, PC will not go into sleep mode. Any suggestions?


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

Settings → System → Power & sleep (check that Sleep is set)
Next click on additional power settings and check that plan settings are also set to sleep. 
Also make sure you don't have any 3rd party power management tools installed.


----------



## dlsdls (Nov 7, 2015)

I've tried all that many times. Still doesn't sleep. 

How do I tell if I have any 3rd party power management tools installed? 
Some web site told me to disable Lenovo USB audio that could be effecting the sleep mode. Is that what you mean? Can you tell me how to do that? Thanks!


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

Lenovo's typically have a utility called Lenovo Power Management (laptops) or Power Manager (desktops). I would check through the Start button → All Apps → for any of those.

If can't find the above, right click on the Start button and select Command Prompt.
In command prompt type: wmic startup > .txt & .txt (press enter)
Copy all information from notepad and paste it into your next reply.


----------



## dlsdls (Nov 7, 2015)

This is what came up



Caption Command Description Location Name SettingID User UserSID 
SUPERAntiSpyware C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe SUPERAntiSpyware HKU\S-1-5-21-779161874-3893260955-1355180987-1001\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run SUPERAntiSpyware IDEA-PC\User S-1-5-21-779161874-3893260955-1355180987-1001 
Fitbit Connect "C:\Program Files (x86)\Fitbit Connect\Fitbit Connect.exe" /autorun Fitbit Connect HKU\S-1-5-21-779161874-3893260955-1355180987-1001\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run Fitbit Connect IDEA-PC\User S-1-5-21-779161874-3893260955-1355180987-1001 
iCloudServices C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Internet Services\iCloudServices.exe iCloudServices HKU\S-1-5-21-779161874-3893260955-1355180987-1001\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run iCloudServices IDEA-PC\User S-1-5-21-779161874-3893260955-1355180987-1001 
ApplePhotoStreams C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Internet Services\ApplePhotoStreams.exe ApplePhotoStreams HKU\S-1-5-21-779161874-3893260955-1355180987-1001\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run ApplePhotoStreams IDEA-PC\User S-1-5-21-779161874-3893260955-1355180987-1001 
iCloudDrive C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Internet Services\iCloudDrive.exe iCloudDrive HKU\S-1-5-21-779161874-3893260955-1355180987-1001\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run iCloudDrive IDEA-PC\User S-1-5-21-779161874-3893260955-1355180987-1001 
OneDrive "C:\Users\User\AppData\Local\Microsoft\OneDrive\OneDrive.exe" /background OneDrive HKU\S-1-5-21-779161874-3893260955-1355180987-1001\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run OneDrive IDEA-PC\User S-1-5-21-779161874-3893260955-1355180987-1001 
SpybotPostWindows10UpgradeReInstall "C:\Program Files\Common Files\AV\Spybot - Search and Destroy\Test.exe" SpybotPostWindows10UpgradeReInstall HKU\S-1-5-21-779161874-3893260955-1355180987-1001\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run SpybotPostWindows10UpgradeReInstall IDEA-PC\User S-1-5-21-779161874-3893260955-1355180987-1001 
RtHDVCpl C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RAVCpl64.exe -s RtHDVCpl HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run RtHDVCpl Public 
IgfxTray "C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe" IgfxTray HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run IgfxTray Public 
HotKeysCmds "C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe" HotKeysCmds HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run HotKeysCmds Public 
Persistence "C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe" Persistence HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run Persistence Public 
RtHDVBg_Dolby C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RAVBg64.exe /FORPCEE4 RtHDVBg_Dolby HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run RtHDVBg_Dolby Public 
iTunesHelper "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe" iTunesHelper HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run iTunesHelper Public


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

Not really seeing anything, however if you are not using Spybot anymore you should uninstall it. 
Did you find any Lenovo utility's that might be overriding power management? 
What is the exact model number for the Lenovo?

Right click on the Start button and select Event Viewer.
Under Windows Logs, right click on System → select Filter Current Log…
Using the drop down list next to "Event sources" select the following: _PowerCfg, PowerCpl, Power-troubleshooter._ Click Ok. Look through the event list for any errors or warnings.


----------



## dlsdls (Nov 7, 2015)

Ok I uninstalled Spybot.

Model number for Lenovo is C540.

*How do I find if there are any Lenovo utility's overriding power management?*

No errors or warnings. Just all information.
Thanks!


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

dlsdls said:


> How do I find if there are any Lenovo utility's overriding power management?


I believe the utility would be called Lenovo Companion.

Also let's check that all the power config's are available.
Right click on the Start button and select Command prompt (Admin)
In command prompt type: powercfg /a (press enter)
The first part of the output should look like:
_The following sleep states are available on this system:
 Standby (S3) _(I'm looking for this one more than anything)
_ Hibernate
Hybrid Sleep
Fast Startup_

Next type: powercfg /energy (press enter)
When this completes a report will be created in the system32 folder called _energy-report_
Use the search function to find the report and check it for any errors in regards to "Sleep".


----------



## dlsdls (Nov 7, 2015)

I uninstalled Lenovo companion.

After entering this: powercfg /energy the report says:

14 errors
11 warnings
20 informational

But I don't see the energy-report in system 32 folder. could it be called something else?


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

When you run the command, it should tell you the location/name of the report.


----------

